# Rear Bulb Replacement



## Nick481 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi, has anyone got any tips for changing the rear back light/brake bulb. I've undone the two bolts as it says in the owners guide but I can't pull the light unit off. I'm worried I might break it. Even had a go with a screwdriver under it and it still wouldn't budge. Surely you can't be expected to take it to a dealer to get a bulb replaced? There must be a technique to it. Has anyone got any ideas?

Much appreciated.

Nick.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Nick,

once the bolts are removed there still is some snap pins retaining...

You have to pull the entire light casing unit TOWARDS THE BACK of the car.
Straight back I might add. (& be careful)

Mine was very tight...

PS.: not responsible for breakage.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Nick,

Yes, they're tricky to take off, but only the 1st time. 

Apart from the bolts that you have taken-off, there are 3 locating pins that are attached to the body of the taillight and get inserted into the body of the car.

See this photo of the taillight removed and there is that white looking pin at the top part of the taillight.



Don't use a screwdriver, as this is exactly what I did when I tried to take it off the 1st time and ended-up scratching the body paint under the light (lucky it's not visible)

Get your fingers under the top left part of the tail-light (for the left hand-side tail-light) or close to the location of that white pin and pull towards yourself as hard as you can. Don't worry you wont brake it, but you can expect the tail light to pop-out suddenly, so brace yourself and put one leg forward and the other one back to balance yourself 

Once it's out the 2nd time wont be as hard.

Good luck.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Agree with Valboo....

Agree with Jalal....

Agree, agree, agree..


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

*Rear brake bulb*

It's my turn to replace the rear brake bulb.
I'm in Canada.

Does anyone know the bulb model#?
Is it available at places like Canadian Tire?


----------

